# Best VST for electronic drums?



## _detox (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey guys..

My band is trying to combine trance/electronica with metal, as some of you may have heard our stuff.

The main problem I'm running into is finding samples for the electronic drum breaks that we plan on using. I really dig the sound of the drums on clips like this:  and then the typical trance drums that everyone knows. 

I'm not looking for anything innovating sounding, just the typical sounds.

Anyone?


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Mar 1, 2008)

allright..you want drum n bass sounds!
The easiest thing to do is to get Reason ....1,2,3 or 4...no matter what really!
There are patches and stuff in there that have dnb soundbanks etc!


----------



## _detox (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, and for confirming what I was thinking..

I've been watching Reason vids for a while, and that's basically what I was looking for. The Ableton drums were almost there, but Reason seems to be more of what I'm looking for! Thank you sir.


----------



## F1Filter (Mar 1, 2008)

When you get Reason installed. Make sure to download the "ReBirth RB-338 ReFill" at the Propellerheads site. Which will also give you all the TR-808/909 drum sounds that originally appeared in their ReBirth software for free.


----------



## keithb (Mar 1, 2008)

Also check out ReBirth - it's old, but it's freeware now - The ReBirth Museum


----------

